# Went for my first job interview



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

I went down to drop off a resume and they wanted to do an interview right there and then, so I was really taken off guard.
But, I took a few deep breaths and remembered some of my coping techniques and went for it.
I managed to avoid an anxiety attack and got through the interview fairly well.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats excellent, especially in this economy to get an interview on the spot! Glad to hear those techniques worked for you in that situation.

Did they give you a verdict on wether or not you'll get the job after the interview? Or are they going to call you?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Rtastism said:


> I went down to drop off a resume and they wanted to do an interview right there and then, so I was really taken off guard.
> But, I took a few deep breaths and remembered some of my coping techniques and went for it.
> I managed to avoid an anxiety attack and got through the interview fairly well.


Good for you! Congratulations! :yay

And I hope you get the job.


----------



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Thats excellent, especially in this economy to get an interview on the spot! Glad to hear those techniques worked for you in that situation.
> 
> Did they give you a verdict on wether or not you'll get the job after the interview? Or are they going to call you?


Thanks! 
They said they were compiling people they liked and would call them in for second interviews...



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Good for you! Congratulations! :yay
> 
> And I hope you get the job.


Thank you! I hope so too, haha


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice! It's important to physically hand in your resume whenever possible.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats great, hoping the best for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

congrats, interviews top my list for biggest fears.:clap


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats, way to go job interviews are tough! (understatement)


----------



## escape (Sep 26, 2009)

Brilliant. Well done!
Have an interview next week myself. I'm feeling positive about it.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

sweet! Wish you all the best, hope you get the job!


----------

